# Seroquel / quetiapine



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Been put on a very low dose of Quetiapine (50mg) before bed to help with my mood swings. I think they're mostly for my highs but I asked what to do when I'm feeling suicidal/very low and he said to take 3 if I need to.

I've taken them for the past 2 nights and they've knocked me out completely, the first night I actually fell asleep but last night I was just out of it for an hour not able to nod off. I'm also waking up extremely drowsy. I'm lucky I work in a coffee shop otherwise I'd probably fall asleep.

I'm just wondering apart from making me too drowsy till about 1 in the afternoon so I can't think about things to put me in a high or a low, what are these actually doing?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

its an antipsychotic medication, ive taken them before myself, you should get used to the low dose after a week or 2 and wont feel so drowsy , antipsychotics are notorious for weight gain , how come the doc has out you on antipsy medication right away for mood swings instead of trying a mood stabiliser ? or have you been psychotic/ delusional?


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not sure the ins and outs. I've just been to see a specialist about my mood swings. Where I go from being a complete idiot on a high to suicidal within a few days.

He said he could put me on some mood stabilisers but the side effects outweighs the positives in my case.

I just don't see how these work apart from sending me to sleep


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

lol i'd get a new pdoc, anti psychotic medication has far more side effects (some of them can be permanent) than pretty much all mood stabilisers , what you need is a diagnosis and the correct treatment , antipsychotics are the 'big guns' of the mental health world. i think @haza also has some mh experience,maybe he can chip in aswell.

*as you are taking them you can also try changing your time of dosage to try and negate some of the effects , i.e if you take them right before bedtime and are still knackered till 1 pm the next day - try taking them at 8pm instead , also be aware mixing antipsychotics and alcohol you will end up wrecked and lying in a ditch somewhere pretty fast.

antipsychotics are more about patient control than anything else, i.e you are too ****ed (knackered) to be manic or running around. the films you see of patients on a mental health ward dribbling into there own laps and staring into space are on med/high dose antipsychotic medication , when first made they were called a 'chemical lobotomy' .

*ive taken most mental health meds over the yrs ,i just checked and around 5yrs ago i was taking 300mg Quetiapine a night , i remember telling the pdoc to shove it up his ass after 2 weeks as it made me feel 100yrs old and turned me into a shuffling wreck.


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not sure on the reasons for why he's put me on these. But I'm willing to try anything to sort myself out.

I've been feeling alright for the past 3 days, didnt feel as tired this morning and feel like my moods under control a lot better (but high but not bad) and today one little thing turned my high into a major low and I lost my temper, text **** to my best mate and basically just went back to my old self.

Got home and took 25mg of the seroquel and went to sleep, just woken up now about 4 hours later with no tiredness but still feeling anxious and basically ****. Really don't understand what these tablets do


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

all psychiatric medications have some side effects , most usually disappear within a few weeks , like i said - you need to ask your pdoc what condition/diagnosis you have, then you can start to gather information yourself.

your medication (seroquel) works by blocking the uptake of certain neurotransmitters in your brain (mainly dopamine) , high dopamine is associated with things like hallucinations / paranoia /delusional thinking etc , so seroquel blocks the uptake of this neurotransmitter into your brain.

http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/expertadvice/treatments/antipsychoticmedication.aspx


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm very very delusional and paranoid the past few days since I've gone on a high after starting these tablets. Don't know if its just a coincidence my mood changed from suicidal to high as I started these tablets but I'm starting to realise the highs and lows are both ruining my life.

I'm not as drowsy in the mornings now, a lot more tired but nothing compared to what it was. I'm craving junk food and also ****ing like a fountain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't want to advise you to do something that could cause you problems, but seriously, i'd get off the quetiapine as soon as you can. It's a fking evil drug and will completely screw up your body. I am pretty sure it is the reason I am now a type 1 diabetic. Avoid it like the plague.

I am bipolar, I have mood swings all over the place, but I just take venlafaxine now, and manage the mood swings myself. I cannot abide mood stabilizers anymore, they kill your energy.


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> I don't want to advise you to do something that could cause you problems, but seriously, i'd get off the quetiapine as soon as you can. It's a fking evil drug and will completely screw up your body. I am pretty sure it is the reason I am now a type 1 diabetic. Avoid it like the plague.
> 
> I am bipolar, I have mood swings all over the place, but I just take venlafaxine now, and manage the mood swings myself. I cannot abide mood stabilizers anymore, they kill your energy.


I read that I'm craving junk food because it lowers my blood sugar. So I can believe where you're coming from. I I see no change within the next few weeks then ill ask him to change them when I see him next on jan 8th. But like I said at the moment I'm willing to try anything my life has become hell


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought these lower my dopamine therefore don't get as "high"? Yesterday I was in work like I was on drugs. Wide eyed, couldn't stop cleaning, pacing around and even had to turn my phone off I was so paranoid. Thinking my best mate was taking the **** out of me and that I was about to get horrible news. That kind of stuff

Did take one when I got home and fell asleep for about 4 hours and woke up after more moody than anything but still aggressive and hard to talk to


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

yes that is how it works , tbh i dont think the dosage is high enough , as i said before i was started on 300mg day , you really need to phone your pdoc and tell him its not working and the side effects you are having.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you have a CPN mate, coz if you do call them & tell 'em how you feel.

If not ring the Psych & get an appt, if you tell his/her sec how you were yesday, I think you should get an early appointment.


----------

